
Intriguing anomaly found inside the Great Pyramid at Giza - idleist
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/10/intriguing-anomaly-found-inside-great-pyramid-at-giza
======
internaut
This is great timing. I've been listening to "Under the Pyramids" by Howard
Philips Lovecraft, long a cognoscente of Egypt's underbelly. This anomaly is
doubtless a rift in space and time through which the Sphnix comes forth.

